# Google- Salmonella ruined me, former Buford man says - Atlanta Journal Constitution



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Salmonella ruined me, former Buford man saysAtlanta Journal Constitution, USA - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>*...* infection develop health issues that include chronic arthritis, eye irritation, *irritable bowel syndrome*, gall bladder problems and painful urination. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

